
Microsoft buys Wand, a chat app for iOS - huac
http://www.pcworld.com/article/3085154/mobile/microsoft-buys-wand-to-improve-chat-capabilities.html
======
beamatronic
I didn't really see anything in this article that talked about what made Wand
special compared to other chat apps.

